# Small tree/stump removal



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Hello! What recommendations are there for removing small trees/bushes. The stump/root is too thick to cut using loppers and I can't dig it up...would some type of herbicide work? Thanks!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've used an old handsaw or a hammer and chisel to get as low as possible. If I can't heave them out by digging and pulling.


----------



## SantiCazorla (Sep 2, 2018)

Sawzall with a pruning blade with make quick work of that thing.

https://www.amazon.com/Freud-DS0905FG5-Fleam-Ground-Reciprocating/dp/B00EYO3QS6


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep use the pruning blade on a sawzall to cut as low as you can below the dirt, then fill that thing with milo or another organic fert and let the microbes eat it.

If you think it's not dead, before you fill with milo drill a large hole in the center of the stump and fill with vinegar. The acetic acid will kill it. Then a week later do the milo (vinegar will kill the plant and all the microbes, so wait for it do breakdown).


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I chop 'em out with an axe.


----------



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Yep use the pruning blade on a sawzall to cut as low as you can below the dirt, then fill that thing with milo or another organic fert and let the microbes eat it.
> 
> If you think it's not dead, before you fill with milo drill a large hole in the center of the stump and fill with vinegar. The acetic acid will kill it. Then a week later do the milo (vinegar will kill the plant and all the microbes, so wait for it do breakdown).


Awesome!
Seems I need to invest in a sawzall and milo...I haven't heard of that, but I'll probably be using them both much more.

Thank you guys so much!!


----------

